# Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - genitive



## Bombonierka

Witam,

jak zapisać w dopełniaczu Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina? Np. utwory... kogo?

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## lukis421

Ja bym napisał Giovanniego Pierluigiego da Palestrina


----------



## Europadia

A ja: Giovanniego Pierluigiego da Palestrin*y*. Sa podobne hasla w tym slynnym slowniku poprawnej polszczyzny Miodka, ale akurat go nie mam pod reka. Natomiast wedlug PWN - Słownik języka polskiego "jeśli tylko jest możliwe przyporządkowanie nazwiska jakiemuś wzorcowi odmiany, należy je odmieniać". Np. Obama - przemowienie Obam*y*, Kulczyba [polskie nazwisko] - dom Kulczyb*y*, Vasco da Gama - podróż Vasco da Gam*y*.


----------



## Ben Jamin

W języku polskim utrwalona jest wersja nazwiska tego kompozytora z jednym tylko imieniem i z opuszczonym "da": Giovanni Palestrina, Giovanniego Palestriny, i tak dalej.
Nazwisko w pełnej formie zwykło się używać tylko w mianowniku, i to głównie w słownikach i encyklopediach jako główne hasło.


----------



## Shumkichi

Pomijając jednak ten konkretny przykład, czytałem gdzieś na stronie poradni PWN, że jeśli w językach romańskich nazwisko poprzedzone jest przyimkiem tego typu (a każdy, kto choć trochę uczył się języka francuskiego chociażby, wie, że przyimek "de" zastępuje im dopełniacz), to jest to obviously miejsce, a nie właściwe nazwisko i powinniśmy interpretować to tak jak właśnie Francuzi albo Hiszpanie, czyli jak tradycyjną nazwę miejsca pochodzenia rodu, i nie odmieniać. Ale dla mnie to brzmi nienaturalnie i nie sądzę, żeby przeciętny Polak analizował zasadność odmiany w takich przypadkach.


----------



## jasio

Zdania na ten temat są podzielone. Np. Odmiana nazwisk obcych z przyimkami - Poradnia językowa PWN sugeruje, żeby jednak odmieniać - o ile dane nazwisko da się wpasować we wzorce odmiany. Chyba, że "nazwisko" rzeczywiście wskazuje na rzeczywiste miejsce pochodzenia osoby, a nie jest po prostu nazwiskiem - ale to dotyczy głównie osób żyjących w średniowieczu, a nie współcześnie.

Powoływanie się na interpretacje z języków romańskich są IMHO deczko wątpliwe: nie wiem, jak we francuskim, ale we włoskim i hiszpańskim odmiana przez przypadki w ogóle zanikła (podobnie, jak w angielskim) i została zastąpiona przez odpowiednie użycie przyimków. Zresztą tak naprawdę, mało kto wie i przejmuje się tym, że np. Bar Kochba oznacza "syn Kochby", Al-Chwarizmi - "z Chorezmu", "McDonald" - "syn Donalda", "da Vinci" - "z Vinci", "Dalla Chiesa" - "od Kościoła", "bar Talmai" (czyli 'Bartłomiej' ;-) ) = "syn Talmaja", Ben Gurion - "syn Guriona" itd. Te nazwiska już od wieków funkcjonują poza oryginalnym kontekstem i chyba nie należy ich na siłę w niego wtłaczać.


----------



## Shumkichi

Oczywiście, dlatego raczej nie usłyszysz "da Vinciego". We wszystkich językach romańskich deklinacja rzeczowników zanikla (z wyjątkiem rumuńskiego), więc potrzebne były przyimki zastępujace przypadki. Dlatego dla Francuza jest różnica między zwykłym nazwiskiem a "de+nazwa miejsca/rodu". Ale jak już pisałem, po polsku brzmi to nienaturalnie i ja bym wolał nie odmieniać takich pseudonazwisk.

EDIT: oczywiście chodzi mi o takie strasznie fancy nazwiska, których we francuskim jest sporo. "Palestriny" brzmi okej jeszcze.


----------



## jasio

Shumkichi said:


> Ale jak już pisałem, po polsku brzmi to nienaturalnie i ja bym wolał nie odmieniać takich pseudonazwisk.
> 
> EDIT: oczywiście chodzi mi o takie strasznie fancy nazwiska, których we francuskim jest sporo. "Palestriny" brzmi okej jeszcze.


To zależy właśnie od nazwiska. Np. siła van der Waalsa czy obrazy van Gogha brzmią całkiem ok. - bo daje się je bez bólu wpasować w naszą gramatykę. Z francuskimi rzeczywiście jest gorzej, bo często kończą się literami, którym nie odpowiadają w wymowie żadne głoski i do tego często nie daje się ich wpasować w jakąś sensowny schemat odmiany - więc czasem nie wiadomo ani jak to odmieniać, ani jak zapisać (choć są na to reguły). I takich rzeczywiście się nie odmienia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Shumkichi said:


> Oczywiście, dlatego raczej nie usłyszysz "da Vinciego". We wszystkich językach romańskich deklinacja rzeczowników zanikla (z wyjątkiem rumuńskiego), więc potrzebne były przyimki zastępujace przypadki. Dlatego dla Francuza jest różnica między zwykłym nazwiskiem a "de+nazwa miejsca/rodu". Ale jak już pisałem, po polsku brzmi to nienaturalnie i ja bym wolał nie odmieniać takich pseudonazwisk.
> 
> EDIT: oczywiście chodzi mi o takie strasznie fancy nazwiska, których we francuskim jest sporo. "Palestriny" brzmi okej jeszcze.


Nazwisko (lub toponim) da Vinci nie  odmienia się po polsku nie dlatego że nie jest "prawdziwym nazwiskiem", ale dlatego, że kończy się na  "-ci" (czi), co nie pasuje do polskich odmian rzeczownikowych. W ogóle rozstrząsanie, które nazwisko dawne było "prawdziwym nazwiskiem" , czy też "tylko" patronimem lub toponimem nie ma sensu. Ważne jest jak traktuje się je dzisiaj w Polsce.


----------

